# MOVED: Blocked tube diagnosed, anyone had tube unblocked on NHS or private?



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Tubal factors.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=348464.0


----------

